

Show HN: Statsify – Graphite and StatsD for Windows - anton_gogolev
https://bitbucket.org/aeroclub-it/statsify

======
justabystander
Thank you for the time spent in creating it and sharing it. It looks like
you've been working on the project for nearly nine months, and that's a
significant amount of effort.

I've been interested in one of these for a long time - a StatsD-compatible
server in .NET. Considering that many competing implementations are written in
Node.js or Python, a .NET should be able to outperform it significantly.

